# What, if any, channels are in the Welcome Pack?



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been (ahem) upgraded from the $6.00 access fee to the $9.99 Welcome Pack.

I do not see any new subscribed channels in my guide. Is this basically a name change/cost increase for the access fee? Currently I subscibe to HBO/Cinemax/Showtime/Starz/PBS + the access fee, and those are the channels I see plus the free preview channels and the seemingly 100+ shopping channels.

Searching dishnetwork.com does not return any channel list for Welcome Pack, nor did I get a letter explaining any changes on my bill, only a small insert that had one line saying that the access fee was being replaced by the welcome pack.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

As of 3/1/2011 the current channel lineup for the welcome pack is

Station 
COMEDY CENTRAL (CMDY) 
FOOD NETWORK (FOOD) 
HOME & GARDEN TELEVISION (HGTV) 
HISTORY (HIST) 
OXYGEN (OXYGN) 
WE: WOMEN'S ENTERTAINMENT (WE) 
AMC (AMC) 
SHOPNBC (SHNBC) 
QVC (QVC) 
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM (TBS) 
MUSIC TELEVISION 2 (MTV2) 
COUNTRY MUSIC TELEVISION (CMT) 
BOOMERANG (BOOM) 
THE HUB (HUB ) 
LEARNING CHANNEL, THE (TLC) 
HALLMARK CHANNEL (HLMRK) 
BLOOMBERG TELEVISION (BITV) 
MSNBC (MSNBC) 
THE WEATHER CHANNEL (TWC) 
HSN (HSN) 
ICTV (ICTV)


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you.

I don't have any of those showing in the guide as of last night.

I have History International, but that is on free preview.

I will reboot the receiver and see if that makes any difference.

About the only worthwhile channel on the list appears to be AMC, at least it was doing a better job of showing science fiction movies compared to the SciFi channel when I dropped down to just the access fee a few years ago.

I will have to consider dropping some programming to combat the continuing price increases. If I would have skipped getting Dish in '95 and spent the money on buying dvds, I could have had a 1,000-1,500 dvd library by now.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you're still missing the channels, or they are not working, if you want to send me a PM with your phone number or account number I can see what's going on.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

That's weird, I thought I read on this forum that the Welcome Pack was no longer being offered. Or have they dropped the Access Fee and converted all of those customers to the Welcome Pack?

I have been a happy customer of the Welcome Pack since 2008 (plus locals and superstations). Best-kept secret in TV value around!


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Jon Ellis said:


> That's weird, I thought I read on this forum that the Welcome Pack was no longer being offered. Or have they dropped the Access Fee and converted all of those customers to the Welcome Pack?
> 
> I have been a happy customer of the Welcome Pack since 2008 (plus locals and superstations). Best-kept secret in TV value around!


I got a letter from Dish about that recently. The "access fee", and "locals only" packages no longer exist. Everyone was upgraded to Welcome Pack or Welcome Pack with locals. ...and the Welcome Pack IS still being offered. There are certain conditions with it though. I don't think you can switch to it in your initial commitment, for instance.


----------



## slt101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Can you get the Welcome pack without the locals?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

slt101 said:


> Can you get the Welcome pack without the locals?


In short, no. We include locals in all packages automatically, the only ones that may not have locals are those that were grandfathered without them, though a change may require them to be added.


----------



## hdflsts2002 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you please advise me if this option is still available? I have been trying to convince my mother to dump Comcast and move to dish. Her comment has always been I don't need all the channels you have. This package may finally convince her to make the switch. Could you also tell me if it is still available how many receivers she could have and if HD and or DVR are an option and are local channels included or at least an add option. She presently has 3 sets in her home, one being HD and does record now using VCR. Thanks in advance.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## hdflsts2002 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you please advise me if this option is still available? I have been trying to convince my mother to dump Comcast and move to dish. Her comment has always been I don't need all the channels you have. This package may finally convince her to make the switch. Could you also tell me if it is still available how many receivers she could have and if HD and or DVR are an option and are local channels included or at least an add option. She presently has 3 sets in her home, one being HD and does record now using VCR. Thanks in advance.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## sugarsweetsum (Aug 3, 2011)

The cheapest package of the Dish Network is America's Top 120 Package. It includes,

Channels Available: Over 120 all-digital channels
Local Channels	: Included in the Package	
HD Programs	: Free HD for Life for 105 channels	
Adult Programs	: Add $15.99 per month	
HBO	: 8 channels (Free for the first 3-months)	
Showtime Unlimited: 10 channels (Free for the first 3-months)	
Cinemax	: 5 channels (Free for the first 3-months)	
Starz	: 8 channels	
Lock-up period	: 24-month commitment	
Price	: $39.99 per month	
Promo offered	: $24.99 per month for 12-months	
Savings	: $15 per month for 12-months	
Free Receivers	: 1STD/1HD for 1 TV or 2STD (1STD & 1HD) for 2 TV

You can also elevate your viewing powers by adding a few bucks in this package to get the Local Channels available in your area; get High Definition Channels and other Premium Movie Channels like HBO, Cinemax and Showtime Unlimited.

For more info on satellite tv packages, [spam redacted]

:sure::sure:


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

@sugar, errm no. That has alot of out dated information. For instance AT120 is 44.99$ not 39.99$, since 2/1/11.

Cheapest pack dish has is the welcome package, at 14.99 per month. It also includes locals. In fact everything includes locals in the price of the package now.

Im not at work right now so i cant double check just right now but if i remember correctly a new customer cant start an account with welcome pack.
She could start off on the Dish family package which is 24.99, and if i remember correctly after 8/11/11 will also qualify for first year promotions (how ever for just 5$ not the full promotion, as its already substantially cheaper).

I really cant remember off the top of my head but i think as it is now there is a vesting period before a new customer can go to the welcome pack, though i believe this may change after 8/11/11.

If she comes into dish with Dish family she wont get HD receivers, so she would have to request that she get HD. If she wants DVR that shouldnt be a problem either.

So assuming she still wants to keep all 3 tv's set up with dishnetwork and assuming Dish family package she would be looking at

Dish family 19$ (24 after first year)
DVR fee 6$
Solo receiver fee 7$ (this is for tv3, if she wants it to be a dvr it would be 10$)
Protection plan 6$(free for first 6 months, she must call in to remove it she doesnt want to be charged for it).

So depending on receiver shes looking at 32-35$ for the first year on the dish family package and then 37-40$ after the first year. Thats assuming she removes protection plan by the way.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a spammer. Reported the post.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

hdflsts2002 said:


> Could you please advise me if this option is still available?


To answer your original question, yes the Welcome Pack is still available. It is not listed on the Dish Web site, but for $15 a month you get your locals (in HD if available) and about a dozen (SD only) satellite channels. The biggest initial drawback is that you need to buy your own receiver ahead of time (HD receiver VIP 211k is about $120) and install (or pay someone to install) the dish.

In the long run, it is a good deal.

John


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Yes it is available and a great buy if you don't want a lot of cable channels. My setup is a VIP 612 DVR connected to a HDTV. The RF (ch3) is amplified and split to 7 other TV sets in the house combined with OTA TV signals. I can watch satellite on ch3 and about 60 OTA channels out of Dallas, on any connected TV.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the Welcome pack and was checking out Dish Family and, in my opinion, the Welcome Pack is a BETTER deal.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Why is AMC and Boomerang in the welcom pack but not the top 120 plus pack?


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> Why is AMC and Boomerang in the welcom pack but not the top 120 plus pack?


I don't know why...same reason there are some channels in the Dish Family pack that are not in the top 120. Can anyone from Dish show us the channels that are in Dish Family? They are NOT listed on your site. Thanks!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

sliderbob said:


> I don't know why...same reason there are some channels in the Dish Family pack that are not in the top 120. Can anyone from Dish show us the channels that are in Dish Family? They are NOT listed on your site. Thanks!


They are.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/Channel-Lineup/StandardHDChannelGuide.pdf


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

DishFAMILY - http://www.dishnetwork.com/supportsection/channels/packagedishfamily.aspx

Welcome Pack - http://www.dishnetwork.com/supportsection/channels/packagewelcomepack.aspx


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

It would be great if the Welcome Pack or Dish Family was available in HD.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> As of 3/1/2011 the current channel lineup for the welcome pack is
> 
> Station
> COMEDY CENTRAL (CMDY)
> ...


OK


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

"jscudder" said:


> It would be great if the Welcome Pack or Dish Family was available in HD.


Can HD not be added for $10/mo?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

njk986 said:


> Can HD not be added for $10/mo?


Nope, not an option.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Perhaps it should be. Why deny these subs a way to boost their bill? Since it's such a low-price package it might be reasonable for it to not qualify for HDFFL.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Why deny these subs a way to boost their bill?


The Welcome Pack is designed as an unpublicized "lifeline" account for folks with no budget for a normal programming package. My guess is that it's used as often to retain newly destitute subscribers. so they'll continue to use their installed Dish equipment, as to truly "Welcome" new subs off the street.

When the subscriber finds another $10-20/month to allot to TV programming, Dish would prefer that he move to a normal package rather than patch some options on top of a lifeline.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I subscribe to locals and HBO only. I do not get the welcome pack channels, yet my account shows Welcome Pack at $14.99. Very strange.


----------

